# neu Passwort in SQL server 2005 eingeben



## hadda (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo ,

Ich habe SQL server 2005 installiert , aber ich habe vergessen  Password einzugeben , jetzt will ich nicht  SQL server auf meine Windows authentifizierung eingelogt, sondern neue Passord eingebe, wie kann ich das in SQL server 2005 einstellen?

Danke voraus.
Hadda


----------



## Bernd1984 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo hadda,

einfach mit deiner Windowsauthentifizierung am Server anmelden, dann auf Sicherheit - Anmeldungen und den User sa auswählen. 
Doppelklick oder Kontextmenü-Eigenschaften und dann das Passwort ändern. Fertig.

Oder 
	
	
	



```
ALTER LOGIN sa WITH PASSWORD = 'password'
```


----------



## hadda (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Brend,

Danke sehr für Antwört.
LG
Hadda


----------

